# Kühler einbau



## Hate (10. Dezember 2009)

*Kühler einbau*

Hi,  

ich bin grad dabei meinen PC fertig zusammenzubauen. Nun bin ich beim CPU-Kühler. Dieser ist ja sehr groß und ich weiß jetzt nicht in welche richtung ich den Alpenföhn groß clockner montieren muss. gebläse nach draußen (richtung gehäuse) oder nach drinnen (richtung innenleben des pcs)

gruß hate


----------



## henmar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

am besten ist den lüfter nach hinten(außen) oder nach oben blasen zu lassen wenn du dort lüfter hast. wenn du ihn nach innen blasen lässt, zerstörst du den gesamten luftstrom und  es entsteht wärmestau. am besten, du stellst ein bild vom offenen pc gehäuse hier rein, oder sagst uns dein gehäuse und wo die lüfter verbaut sind


----------



## shila92 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

Genau, es kommt auf die Ausrichtung deiner Gehäuselüfter an.
Wie henmar schon gesagt hat, alle Lüfter so ausrichten, dass sie nicht "entgegengesetzt" wirken. 

Z.B. so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hate (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

ein lüfter ist vorne unten. ein lüfter ist hinten oben und das netzteil ist hinten unten. der prozessorlüfter ist ziemlich nah am hinteren oberen gehäuselüfter. 

bild kann ich leider nicht machen im moment. erst wenn der neue pc online ist, am alten ist so zimelich alles im eimer^^. 

gehäuse ist ximatec midgard und lüfter alpenföhn groß clockner


----------



## Hate (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

auf dem bild ist der lüfter doch nach innen hin montiert?


----------



## shila92 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

Ich würds genau so ausrichten, wie auf dem Bild.  Das ist der günstigste Luftstrom. Manche Gehäuse haben auch noch Lüfter im Deckel oder am Seitenteil aber deins, glaub ich, nicht.



> am alten ist so zimelich alles im eimer^^.


Was ist passiert? 

Edit: @Hate: Hmm... eigentlich nicht.  Oder kapier ich das jetzt nicht?


----------



## Hate (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

och schon zig jahre aufm buckel. prozessor so übertaktet dass er verheitz ist und ganz trocken blieb das ganze auch nicht. daher hab ich mir nach langer zeit mal wieder neues sys gegönnt, aber früher war das montieren einfacher oder ich wurd dümmer.


----------



## shila92 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

Ich glaube, das liegt dadran, dass die Kühler immer stärker werden müssen und so auch immer größer werden. Ich hab einen Thermaltake MaxOrb, das war auch ein ziemlicher Akt den zu montieren...


----------



## henmar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

hier noch mal ein computer mit dem großglockner. wenn du ihn so montiert hast, hast du alles richtig gemacht.

zur montage: der großglockner soll etwas umständlich zu montieren sein. ich glaube, das war aber nichts gegen die montage von meinen sockel a kühler. da habe ich gedacht, ich zerbreche das board


----------



## Hate (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

thx hab den kühler jetzt drauf, fragt aber nicht was das für ne tortour war. omg. jetzt weiß ich dass es kluger gewesen wär den kühler zuerst zu montieren und nicht zuletzt...


----------



## shila92 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

Das glaub ich!  Um meinen Kühler zu montieren, musste ich das MB ausbauen... schön blöd gewesen. 
Hatte vorher noch einen anderen drauf und dachte: "Das geht ja schnell und einfach!"


----------



## Hate (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler einbau*

jo dacht ich auch, von wegen... links war die gehäuse wand im weg und rechts die grake, aber ich bin ja ein gekonnter fummler (nicht falsch verstehen xd) und daher hat das dann schon geklappt aber jetzt ist gibts dasnächste problem. win7 will sich net installieren... naja problem hab ich schon in anderem bereich gepostet., hoffe es kannmir jmd helfen bzw. ich finds noch selber raus


----------

